# Now this is real website theft



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

dayspring said:


> Cole, how might I find out who that is?


http://who.godaddy.com/WhoIs.aspx?domain=kaylincontractors.com&prog_id=godaddy

Technical Contact:
Verizon Information Services
SuperPages.com Support ([email protected])
+1.8004288722
Fax: +1.8004288722
651 Canyon Drive
Coppell, TX 75019
US


----------



## dayspring (Mar 4, 2006)

Thankx Cole


----------



## George Z (Dec 23, 2004)

dayspring said:


> Cole, how might I find out who that is?


Go to a site like GoDaddy
and enquire to buy his domain.
It will tell you it is taken.
Click on the "who is" info and it will give you the specifics.
Most of the time the host will take care of it.
Especially on clear cut cases.


----------



## George Z (Dec 23, 2004)

dayspring said:


> Cole, how might I find out who that is?




Cole has it.
They will take some action.
cc the e-mail to both the host and the offenders.


----------



## dayspring (Mar 4, 2006)

Thanks guys, looks as if it worked. Superpages(verizon) is his host and after complaning to them via email the website has been changed, well for the most part anyway.:clap:


----------

